# Mont Blanc Meisterstuck Gold Watch - Need Help!



## Mark Lim (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello everyone!

My name is Mark and this is my first post and I was wondering if I could get some help from you guys  I received this watch as a gift about 9 years ago and I love it to death:










I was hoping to pass it down to my children (when I can afford them, lol) and to keep it in my family for generations. I've tried to get information about the watch but I haven't found any like it. I've seen similar ones but none with the Montblanc logo gold and steel band with butterfly clasp.










The watch has been discontinued and I can't seem to find out much information about when it was made and the details about it.










I've tried looking for the value of the watch but again, I've not seen one with this type of band before.










If any of you have information I'd really appreciate it!










I think it'd be great to add a little history when I pass this on one day 










Thank you so much!

~Mark Lim


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Hi there, welcome to the forum 

I'm afraid I don't know much a out montblanc watches but I'm sure somebody will be along soon to help.

Great pictures by the way.


----------



## Mark Lim (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you! I just wanted to add a pic of the band logo


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know much about Montblanc but that is an absolutely lovely watch. I'd be interested to know what movement it has, if anyone can say.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah, just found something similar. If you Google "montblanc meisterstuck watch" you should find what I found: A very similar watch for sale.

The one for sale is a Montblanc Meisterstuck Dual Time, model 29030, with these features:

. Black Dial

. Applied Arabic Numerals

. Dual Time Zone

. Automatic Movement

. Day and Date Display

. Sapphire Crystal

. Polished 18ct Gold Case

. Black Crocodile Strap

. Gold Pin Buckle

. Water Resistant to 30m

. 39mm width

Dealer's asking price is Â£2495.

If the OP's watch is also 18ct gold then it should be worth aimilar amount.


----------



## Dan Vlad (Oct 4, 2010)

The value of this watch is biggest...i like so much this model


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

confused.dot.com - - isn't MontBlanc a pen manufacturer? :to_become_senile:

(just a thought/comment - I know I'm not helping







)


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

mel said:


> confused.dot.com - - isn't MontBlanc a pen manufacturer? :to_become_senile:
> 
> (just a thought/comment - I know I'm not helping
> 
> ...


Well, indeed they are and on their website they have their current watch collection, so maybe it might be worth the poster getting in touch with them and getting some info direct? Montblanc :lookaround:


----------



## Mark Lim (Nov 1, 2010)

mel said:


> confused.dot.com - - isn't MontBlanc a pen manufacturer? :to_become_senile:
> 
> (just a thought/comment - I know I'm not helping
> 
> ...


Yes they are pen manufacturers  I actually collect the pens but to be honest they write like any other $2 ball point pen except they cost $400, lol. They don't make many watches but one day when I win the lottery I'll have them all


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Mark, just found an old 'Montblanc' catalogue from 1999 about the time I bought my meisterstuck chrono.

The info from that catalogue reads, Model 29016 Meisterstuck Dual Time. 'PVD Coated Stainless Steel Case mechanical movement with automatic winding and centre seconds counters for day of week and date. Display of second time zone bombee mineral glass with anti reflex coating. Water resistant 30 metres. Metal Bracelet. Triple deployant clasp'

The price list that came with the catalogue indicates that the retail price for the watch at the time was Â£1300.00.

Here are some pics from the entry in the catalogue/




























Hope this helps, I would send you the catalogue, but I want to keep it with my 'meisterstuck.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

DUI - Department of Useless Information :yes:

Just realised this morning why MontBlanc came to mind as a pen maker - there's a cafe/bar in Torrevieja on the Paseo Maritmo that does a mean Coffee and Brandy from 10.00 a.m. - plus they also have a set of tables which have beer pumps where you pull your own pint - it's metered and you pay for what you use. I was sat there with aforementioned Coffee and Brandy contemplating world affairs when Mrs Mel said

"Isn't that the name on the pen I used to have from work?" 

(Still not helping







)


----------



## robbra (Apr 5, 2010)

Can't blame the brandy at that time of the morning Mel.....or can you? :drinks:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Mark Lim said:


>


Is that a spare crown they include, or a teeny pen, or...? :huh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

robbra said:


> Can't blame the brandy at that time of the morning Mel.....or can you? :drinks:


When on holiday - do as Commander Bond does - thashsmy motto! (Only I drink Brandy, Bond and Big M drink Voddy :lol: )


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> robbra said:
> 
> 
> > Can't blame the brandy at that time of the morning Mel.....or can you? :drinks:
> ...


By the pint :lol:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Mr Bond, you don't spoil it with Red Bull do you??

Mel, A cheap spanish brandy when mixed with Anisette makes a very paletable drink called Sol y Sombra. It's the kind of drink you can drink with breakfast or any meal for that matter. Try it you may like it.

steve


----------



## Mark Lim (Nov 1, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Mark Lim said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That's actually a little setting pin that you use to set the date  You could use a pen or a safety pin but it's much cooler to use this


----------



## Mark Lim (Nov 1, 2010)

williamsat said:


> Hi Mark, just found an old 'Montblanc' catalogue from 1999 about the time I bought my meisterstuck chrono.
> 
> The info from that catalogue reads, Model 29016 Meisterstuck Dual Time. 'PVD Coated Stainless Steel Case mechanical movement with automatic winding and centre seconds counters for day of week and date. Display of second time zone bombee mineral glass with anti reflex coating. Water resistant 30 metres. Metal Bracelet. Triple deployant clasp'
> 
> ...


That's so awesome! I've been looking for something like that but I could never find the catalogued  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

If anyone wants to buy Mont Blanc pens or watches, they sell them here in Cowes, but don't turn up at Cowes Week, as the place is jumping....

Mike

Mine's a double, Mel.. :angel_not:


----------

